# slump test (construction)



## ccugalde

Hi, everyone
I´m trying to find the meaning of "slump" and "slump test" on the next sentence:
"It was determined that a relationship exists between  slump and strength for plasters and slump tests can be used as plaster strength quality control..."

"se ha determinad que existe una relación entre el slump y la fuerza del reboque y las pruebas de slump pueden utilizarse como control de calidad para la fuerza del reboque..."

I found that slump means "hundimiento", "depresion", etc, but i can´t find the sense on this context. 

it´s from an article about plaster properties and relationship between water and cement and compressive properties, there are slump values in mm (milimeters). I hope somebody can help me


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Slump test es la verificacion de la consistencia del hormigón. Es decir, controla la correcta proporción entre el agua y el cemento en el hormigón armado.


----------



## ccugalde

Hola, Riu
Gracias por la informacion
Saludos


----------



## mora

hola

slump test = ensayo de asentamiento

mora


----------



## simple

slump test = prueba de revenimiento
para el concreto la prueba se lleva a cabo con un cono truncado por la parte angosta (como los conos de papel para el agua, pero truncado). Este cono se coloca en el suelo, con la parte ancha hacia abajo y se llena de concreto por la parte angosta, enseguida se levanta el cono y se mide cuantos centimetros (o milimetros) se baja el concreto. Esta prueba indica que tan fluido está el concreto al momento de su colocación.

Espero a alguien le sirva.
Saludos


----------



## Idiomero

ccugalde said:


> Hi, everyone
> I´m trying to find the meaning of "slump" and "slump test" on the next sentence:
> "It was determined that a relationship exists between slump and strength for plasters and slump tests can be used as plaster strength quality control..."
> 
> "se ha determinad que existe una relación entre el slump y la fuerza del reboque y las pruebas de slump pueden utilizarse como control de calidad para la fuerza del reboque..."
> 
> I found that slump means "hundimiento", "depresion", etc, but i can´t find the sense on this context.
> 
> it´s from an article about plaster properties and relationship between water and cement and compressive properties, there are slump values in mm (milimeters). I hope somebody can help me


 
Hola, 

Contradiciendo a lo que han contestado los demás, he de decir que aqui no se habla de hormigón-concreto ni nada parecido, sino de plaster, o sea, yeso o escayola. Y en el texto, a lo que se refiere es al concepto de DESCUELGUE del revoque, o sea, habla de ensayos de descuelgue del yeso en los paramentos verticales, para hallar la relación entre el descuelgue y la resistencia de los revocos de yeso o escayola.

Saludos


----------



## Black Horse

Hay varios tipos de "plaster", incluyendo el que se hace con cemento Portland, arena y agua. Me parece que *simple *proporciona la clave para entender qué es "slump test".


----------



## Idiomero

Black Horse said:


> Hay varios tipos de "plaster", incluyendo el que se hace con cemento Portland, arena y agua. Me parece que *simple *proporciona la clave para entender qué es "slump test".


 
Estimado Black Horse, el ensayo al que se refiere simple, es la determinación de la consistencia del hormigón-concreto fresco mediante el llamado CONO DE ABRAMS (es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cono_de_Abrams).

El usuario que hizo la consulta está hablando de *plaster*, que en español se traduce como *yeso o escayola*. En ningún momento se habla de mortero, que sí es la mezcla de cemento Portland, arena y agua.
Desconozco si en México hablais de 'plaster' para referiros a dichos morteros de cemento. En mi opinión es incorrecto, y el usuario que pregunta por *SLUMP TEST*, está haciendo referencia a un ensayo de descuelgue del yeso (plaster) o algún producto similar (derivado del sulfato de calcio semihidrato), nada que ver con hormigones ni morteros...

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Black Horse

Idiomero said:


> Estimado Black Horse, el ensayo al que se refiere simple, es la determinación de la consistencia del hormigón-concreto fresco mediante el llamado CONO DE ABRAMS (es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cono_de_Abrams).
> 
> El usuario que hizo la consulta está hablando de *plaster*, que en español se traduce como *yeso o escayola*. En ningún momento se habla de mortero, que sí es la mezcla de cemento Portland, arena y agua.
> Desconozco si en México hablais de 'plaster' para referiros a dichos morteros de cemento. En mi opinión es incorrecto, y el usuario que pregunta por *SLUMP TEST*, está haciendo referencia a un ensayo de descuelgue del yeso (plaster) o algún producto similar (derivado del sulfato de calcio semihidrato), nada que ver con hormigones ni morteros...
> 
> Saludos cordiales


 
En Estados Unidos, en Arizona, le llamábamos *plaster *a la mezcla que indiqué de cemento Portland, arena y agua (a veces con algunos otros aditivos como fibra de vidrio o poliéster y acelerantes de fraguado en su caso). El negocio donde estuve se dedica exclusivamente a "plastering" con cemento, pero ocasionalmente hacíamos molduras y adornos en relieve. También se le llamaba *plaster *al yeso, que usábamos para hacer molduras. En los negocios podíamos comprar distintos tipos de "plaster" en cubetas (unas 10 variedades), de los cuales sólo unos 5 ó 6 tenían como base el yeso. Tal vez esté mal empleado el término "plaster" para la mezcla de cemento Portland, agua y arena, pero incluso en la red encuentro miles de ligas con información de instituciones educativas y negocios que le llaman "plaster", lo cual quiere decir que es de uso común (aún si está equivocado).

No te contradigo de manera alguna, pues me queda claro que conoces el tema del que se habla y tienes razón en lo que dices. Sólo intento ampliar el concepto del término "plaster" y aclarar que no es en México donde se le dice así, sino en los Estados Unidos.

*ccugalde*, por favor ignora mi intervención para propósitos de tu traducción.


----------



## Idiomero

Black Horse said:


> En Estados Unidos, en Arizona, le llamábamos *plaster *a la mezcla que indiqué de cemento Portland, arena y agua (a veces con algunos otros aditivos como fibra de vidrio o poliéster y acelerantes de fraguado en su caso). El negocio donde estuve se dedica exclusivamente a "plastering" con cemento, pero ocasionalmente hacíamos molduras y adornos en relieve. También se le llamaba *plaster *al yeso, que usábamos para hacer molduras. En los negocios podíamos comprar distintos tipos de "plaster" en cubetas (unas 10 variedades), de los cuales sólo unos 5 ó 6 tenían como base el yeso. Tal vez esté mal empleado el término "plaster" para la mezcla de cemento Portland, agua y arena, pero incluso en la red encuentro miles de ligas con información de instituciones educativas y negocios que le llaman "plaster", lo cual quiere decir que es de uso común (aún si está equivocado).
> 
> No te contradigo de manera alguna, pues me queda claro que conoces el tema del que se habla y tienes razón en lo que dices. Sólo intento ampliar el concepto del término "plaster" y aclarar que no es en México donde se le dice así, sino en los Estados Unidos.
> 
> *ccugalde*, por favor ignora mi intervención para propósitos de tu traducción.


 
Entonces todo aclarado, con matices. Dado que en USA se emplea ese término, como dices, para morteros de todo tipo. Aunque en cualquier diccionario 'normal' definen plaster como yeso-escayola.
Por lo tanto, la el ensayo al que se refiere el post inicial puede ser para concreto-hormigón como tú defiendes, como para yeso, que es mi opinión.

Saludos cordiales y muchas gracias por las aclaraciones. Yo solo he dado mi punto de vista 'europeo' y me ha quedado claro que, como tú también admites, conoces el tema de la discusión.

Un abrazo y hasta la próxima!!


----------



## ferleguidoor

Contractor shall provide additive specifications for curing and slump requirements.


 Hablando de cemento, ¿a qué tipo de requerimientos se refiere?


 Gracias


----------

